# Shoes? Boots?



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

I was looking online... dangerously looking for shoes for Pheobe.. it gets really muddy in our back yard.

I have no clue if she will put them on.. but darn they have really cute really $$ boots!

I must have lost my mind:

http://www.funnyfur.com/index.asp?PageActi...&ProdID=735

Does anyone use or recommend shoes??


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella rarely goes outside, she's more of an indoor girl, but if I know we're going to be walking on a street or parking lot I always put her shoes on her. She looks as cute as a bug in them but I really do it more for safety and to keep her little feet clean. She always walks funny for the first few steps and once she gets used to them she starts her prissy walk. I got her shoes at Target for $10. I originally looked at the little lily ones but I had to make sure she'd wear them first before I put too much into them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope Fay reads this and links her video of Sparkey in his shoes. It's an SM classic video. I'd post it but it's not mine to post. You might want to do a search under Sparkey and shoes/boots. There's also a newer video of Sparkey walking outside in his shoes. Too adorable and funny!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I tried the boots on Scooby for the winter and walking on the snow and he was furious







I gave up on that idea and just told him to suffer cold feet, he has a real temper when he doesn't like something







The last time I tried to just have one more go at it he really lost it and became seriously agitated at me, needless to say the boots went back where they came from and I no longer wish to offend his majesty's feelings by trying to save him some serious frost bite


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

sparkey is a shoe expert. we have lily boots but not those. we have LB2 and love them. Sparkey is 12 lbs and wears size 3. if you have a lot of mud maybe you can get something that goes higher. these are good for a little bit rain but they do have vents on the side and if he steps in water some goes in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2gP6Z86VA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpfftSA03Yo

And Linda feel free to post my links anytime, I don't mind


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I was looking online... dangerously looking for shoes for Pheobe.. it gets really muddy in our back yard.
> 
> I have no clue if she will put them on.. but darn they have really cute really $$ boots!
> 
> ...


Mia never liked them...what size is Pheobe? I have these if you want them I will send them to you if they fit I think they are either a 1 or a 2. She never really used them, I tried one day and she looked at me like I was crazy. I also have duckie slippers in a larger size that I am trying to put on Cody....I'll take a video of that one![attachment=23088:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i love love LOVE the videos of sparkey... priceless!!









yeah... i tried shoes for massimo... didn't work out as planned. he kinda just flopped over and looked at me like "either take these off or you'll be catering to me right where i lay for the rest of my life." so....no shoes for mass....

i hope they work out for you.... and remember... VIDEO the first time she wears them. it's a must!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I tried putting boots on Haiku for the winter. She didn't mind wearing them (she walked a little funny for a few minutes) but the problem was that they kept coming off. I don't know if I didn't have the right size, or whether they weren't designed well . . . But they would not stay on her feet.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My only thought is that if you get them you might wait until her feet are fully grown so you won't have to buy another pair when she's older.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

We first put Milly into her shoes last winter, and she was hilarious, and walked so funny. But after a while she was fine. We got her some new ones when we knew she would wear them, but they arent tight enough around the top and she loses them a lot of the time. The size down were too small and this size is perfect except for the ankle. But I am going to put a bit more velcro around the side and they should be fine.


----------



## kimandfuturemaltese (May 19, 2007)

> sparkey is a shoe expert. we have lily boots but not those. we have LB2 and love them. Sparkey is 12 lbs and wears size 3. if you have a lot of mud maybe you can get something that goes higher. these are good for a little bit rain but they do have vents on the side and if he steps in water some goes in.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH2gP6Z86VA
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! ROTFL!!!!






































Sparkey is the stud!! I will show Phoebe the vids for instruction heehee!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Since you not sure if Pheobe is gonna tolerate wearing them I would recommend trying out some less expensive ones, then if they work out well go for it and buy the Lillyboots (love the name lol). Target as some similar style boots but they only come in one size and are not made out of quite the same quality of material. I don't know about you but I am kinda cheap and don't like spending lots of money on something I don't know if I am gonna use. The only ones I could find on the site to show you are the shearling boots which are a bit more expensive than the ones I have bought for Sunny, his were only like $6 so if there is a target nearby you might want to run in and take a look.

Target boots


----------

